

Mining the tar sands of big data - coderdude
http://www.dataspora.com/blog/mining-the-tar-sands-of-big-data/

======
shib71
For others having trouble getting a timely response:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Z6x04wg...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Z6x04wgR4HYJ:www.dataspora.com/blog/mining-
the-tar-sands-of-big-data/+http://www.dataspora.com/blog/mining-the-tar-sands-
of-big-data/&hl=en&gl=au&strip=1)

------
mashmac2
This article seems very timely, considering how Color just came out and is
seemingly doing exactly what this article describes--taking the data hidden in
phones and other devices and processing/analyzing it. Nice timing.

I guess this article is the argument countering all of the 'How did Color ever
raise that much money?' articles.

